# Can a driver also do Lyft with a Uber Xchange leasing vehicle?



## Victimado (May 15, 2017)

Can a driver also do Lyft with a Uber Xchange leasing vehicle?


----------



## Ubericks (Jun 6, 2017)

You would have to read the terms and conditions of the lease to find out whether there is any restriction


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Of course you can. I did, for almost a year. You're paying to lease the car; you can do what you want with it. The only thing to be wary of, though, is that Lyft's insurance cover has a $2,500 deductible so if you get in an accident that's your fault you could be in the hole a few grand to Uber.


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

Been doing it for almost a year
Just make the payments on time and your good!


----------



## Ubericks (Jun 6, 2017)

Really ? I thought the program was designed to drive exclusively for Uber. Those of you that are doing it, did you ask them or read the contract ? Or you are just doing it ?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I did the Lyft Hertz Rental for about a month and all I had to do to use it on Uber was add the rental to my Liability Policy and show them proof of insurance with my name on it . You could probably just edit a pdf of your insurance card and be fine it's not like uber gives a crap


----------



## Victimado (May 15, 2017)

Thank you all for your responses. Nothing is mentioned in the lease agreement. I have my own full coverage for the vehicle from SF with the permission to operate as a rideshare, after being insured by them for 37 years. Thank You all!


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes you can.


----------



## William404 (Dec 21, 2016)

Yes


----------

